# On my land



## Turfrantula (May 16, 2020)

Saw this fellow working his way across the driveway. 


This young lady has a nest somewhere close by. This is the second year for a hummingbird pair here. They show no fear and will buzz inches from your face.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mellow (May 16, 2020)

that snail has a nice looking shell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (May 16, 2020)

Inches from face- highly unusual for hummingbirds in my experience- they are very flighty doesn’t take much for them to fligh away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveM (May 16, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Inches from face- highly unusual for hummingbirds in my experience- they are very flighty doesn’t take much for them to fligh away


Yes, that's my experience too, and it's very frustrating that I can never get them to hold still long enough to get a close-up photo.
Maybe this OP Turfrantula wears flowery-smelling cologne or Hawaiian shirts, or maybe he isn't as scary-looking as we are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BepopCola (May 16, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Inches from face- highly unusual for hummingbirds in my experience- they are very flighty doesn’t take much for them to fligh away


Back home we had papayas and these big thorny trees (silk trees I think) growing in our yard. They seemed to attract lots of hummingbirds, and the hummingbirds would fly right at your face and stare you down. It was terrifying. It was like a dart coming right at you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 16, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> Back home we had papayas and these big thorny trees (silk trees I think) growing in our yard. They seemed to attract lots of hummingbirds, and the hummingbirds would fly right at your face and stare you down. It was terrifying. It was like a dart coming right at you.


That’s amazing and incredible photo opportunity too, wish I was in an area like that.

They are very competitive, have to be when you need to eat a lot to stay alive as they do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 16, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> and these big thorny trees


Spiky trunk? Bombacaceae -Asia, Ceiba speciosa-Silk Floss Tree-S. America..

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BepopCola (May 16, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Spiky trunk? Bombacaceae -Asia, Ceiba speciosa-Silk Floss Tree-S. America..


Yup, green spiky trunks!
They do look like either one of those (from googling), I'm in south texas so it's probably, statistically, the second one. It's good to know their names!


----------



## Turfrantula (May 17, 2020)

No Hawaii shirt. Just blues jeans and t-shirts or dickies blue uniforms. Im a mechanic and enjoy cutting grass. Our feeder is next to our porch. I sit in the same chair about 3 to 4ft away everyday. The hummingbirds dont seem to mind it one bit. I never thought i was considered scary but a few "friends " have stated that given my "old soul" personality i should not own a tarantula. "Old soul"........im 35 on the 23rd


----------



## Arthroverts (May 19, 2020)

Actually if you stand close enough to a food source the hummingbirds sometimes will fly around your head, mere inches away, like miniature UFOs daring you to freak out and try to snap a blurry picture. It's always a treat when they do that, and you feel the air pushed back from their little wings on your face. It's a wonder experienced only by those patient enough just to watch, and wait.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## zoeyw (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, that must be something; to have a hummingbird fly around your head. They move so fast and they have long beaks - not sure if I would have the nerve to try this though.


----------

